

Bayesian model makes final Eurovision predictions - mewo2
http://mewo2.com/nerdery/2014/05/09/eurovision-2014-final-predictions/

======
AlexMuir
Sad that this hasn't been as popular this year! Good work though, looks like
I've made my annual loss on betting.

